

5 Secrets Entrepreneurs Will Never Reveal - gjsriv
http://www.forbes.com/sites/aileron/2013/07/03/5-secrets-entrepreneurs-will-never-reveal/

======
tptacek
I was thinking it would be something like "headcount, top-line revenue, last
valuation, and hmm I wonder what else".

Instead it's a bunch of self-help goo.

------
iexodus
1\. lonely at the top, do not count on anyone but yourself to solve all issues
2\. Profit and cash flow, look it takes cash to make the company last. In
order to do that you need to monitor your profit. 3\. Not a fairy tale, you
will get your share of sleepless nights and empty stomachs from all of the
worries about how to run the company. 4\. Time, it is crucial in the business,
because you need all of the time that you need to complete the work in the
month. water and electricity bills and salary will NOT stop for you if time
goes by. 5\. Better have enough cash reserve to want to make this company
work, often times people give up easily or run out of cash. You cannot run a
company on hope, you need cash.

------
frans
I guess you have to be an entrepreneur yourself to understand the true value
of the topics raised

------
droopyEyelids
I bet something funky was involved with getting this to the front page

